# Is there a dedicated forum for Kodi addons?



## RemixDeluxe (Feb 22, 2017)

I recently got into this amazing world of Kodi and I have no idea where to begin and with all these choices for addons it feels like a huge wave to take on at once and its hard to tell which is still supported and ones that arent up to date any longer. I'd like a forum that can keep up with all that sort of stuff where the latest addon repros are posted and suggested and also to see what new stuff developers are working on to make the experience more exciting.

The first forum I went to was (http://forum.kodi.tv/) and from the looks ToS you sign when creating an account and the forum rules against piracy it doesn't seem like the kind of place where I'd find all the options available to me.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ZachGold (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah. That's the right forum to go to. Kodi's official forum is the best place where you can get to know about the status of each add-on. Most of the devs are there so that'll give you a first-hand idea. but since you're a beginner, you can go through blog posts and articles on kodi addons and how to install them. note than kodi is much more than a media player so you'll  have to delve into it a bit more. I can provide links to posts on top addons if you want to. Also, do google stuff on how open-source apps and their add-ons work, liability, what's okay and what's not and stuff.


----------



## Alone8x (Apr 24, 2019)

*forum. kodi. tv* is official forum of kodi team that support only about official kodi addons.
Kodi is a open media player, to make it working better you'll need some 3rd party kodi addon for stream your favorite media content.
There are many many best 3rd party kodi addons out there that offer you to watch movies, tv shows, live tv, live sports, music, documentaries, etc...
And also there are many awesome website, blogs that show you more news, update, info, install guide, setup and config kodi, kodi addons, kodi builds to make it working well for you.

few name like as KodiBoss. com, Kodi tips, bestforkodi etc...


----------



## bandithedoge (Apr 24, 2019)

r/Addons4Kodi


----------



## Alone8x (May 4, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> r/Addons4Kodi


what is it?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 4, 2019)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I recently got into this amazing world of Kodi and I have no idea where to begin and with all these choices for addons it feels like a huge wave to take on at once and its hard to tell which is still supported and ones that arent up to date any longer. I'd like a forum that can keep up with all that sort of stuff where the latest addon repros are posted and suggested and also to see what new stuff developers are working on to make the experience more exciting.
> 
> The first forum I went to was (http://forum.kodi.tv/) and from the looks ToS you sign when creating an account and the forum rules against piracy it doesn't seem like the kind of place where I'd find all the options available to me.
> 
> Any suggestions?


For piracy addons I've generally relied on word of mouth, someone mentioning them using a certain addon and me Googling it, but I think Quasar (torrent streaming addon) is listed on the Kodi forums (as it doesn't come with the piracy enabling part included) and that's really all you need most of the time since pretty much everything is available there.
But the simplest setup is with Quasar Burst which does come with piracy parts built in and that version you'd probably have to find elsewhere, I think there's a dedicated website for it. A couple of shows I've watched I wasn't able to find torrents of, for those I used Genesis, but I believe Genesis is no longer being maintained and there are new replacements for it, so you could just google something like "Genesis replacement kodi" or "Genesis alternative kodi" and you'd probably find something.

Also, there are the live TV streaming addons, these aren't technically piracy (although depending on where you are in the world actually using them may be considered piracy as they are often region locked requiring a VPN or proxy and even when they aren't they are supposed to only be used in certain parts of the world), so those you can easily find given that you have the correct repos installed.

Have a look at SuperRepo, it's a huge repo where you can find most anything, along with 3rd party repos for addons that aren't included in SuperRepo itself. There's a ton of stuff not available in the Kodi repo itself.

TVAddons.ag is another repo I've used, this one seems to be more focused on Live TV streaming addons for various countries, and helper addons for them, there may be something useful in there, however I don't really like their addon downloader, which I think you have to use as the addons won't show up through the normal Kodi addon downloader interface. That may be a good thing as it helps you find everything related to live TV streaming in one place rather than scattered across multiple categories that are sometimes not so obvious where you have to look to find a particular thing.

Also, I don't know about forums, but there are websites that list Kodi addons across many repos, and these are often a good way to find out how to get addon X.


----------



## bandithedoge (May 4, 2019)

Alone8x said:


> what is it?


https://www.reddit.com/r/Addons4Kodi/



The Real Jdbye said:


> For piracy addons I've generally relied on word of mouth, someone mentioning them using a certain addon and me Googling it, but I think Quasar (torrent streaming addon) is listed on the Kodi forums (as it doesn't come with the piracy enabling part included) and that's really all you need most of the time since pretty much everything is available there.
> But the simplest setup is with Quasar Burst which does come with piracy parts built in and that version you'd probably have to find elsewhere, I think there's a dedicated website for it. A couple of shows I've watched I wasn't able to find torrents of, for those I used Genesis, but I believe Genesis is no longer being maintained and there are new replacements for it, so you could just google something like "Genesis replacement kodi" or "Genesis alternative kodi" and you'd probably find something.
> 
> Also, there are the live TV streaming addons, these aren't technically piracy (although depending on where you are in the world actually using them may be considered piracy as they are often region locked requiring a VPN or proxy and even when they aren't they are supposed to only be used in certain parts of the world), so those you can easily find given that you have the correct repos installed.
> ...



Literally every month there's a new Exodus fork and the old ones stop working. I currently use Yoda which is the newest fork of Exodus but I can assure you there will be a new one by the end of this month. Thankfully, the subreddit I linked has monthly recommendation threads so you can find stuff there.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 4, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Addons4Kodi/
> 
> 
> 
> Literally every month there's a new Exodus fork and the old ones stop working. I currently use Yoda which is the newest fork of Exodus but I can assure you there will be a new one by the end of this month. Thankfully, the subreddit I linked has monthly recommendation threads so you can find stuff there.


Yup, that's what I figured, so I just stick to Quasar, for the most part it just works.


----------

